# Meinungen über Skyforge



## kero81 (12. Juli 2015)

*Meinungen über Skyforge*

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche im Moment ein Spiel aus einem Genre was ich noch nicht gespielt habe und bin daher auf Skyforge gestoßen. Bevor ich mir ein Gründerpaker für 18 Euro kaufe würde ich gerne ein paar Meinungen von Leuten höre die a) Regelmäßig MMO´s spielen und b) Skyforge gespielt haben und sich ein Urteil bilden konnten. Gerne auch im Vergleich zu Genregrößen.

MfG
Kero


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*

Der Kampfstil wirkt "modern", so wie in TERA, Neverwinter oder Vindictus.

Das "Allods" vom gleichen Team konnte mich jedoch nicht so lange fesseln, da es eher ein stumpfer Abklatsch vorhandener Ideen war.
Der Unterschied Founder - regulärer Spieler scheinen nur 9 Tage früherer Open Beta Zugang zu sein. Wieso machst du dir darüber ernsthaft Gedanken  ?

Es gibt schon ein paar Let's Plays auf Youtube. Schau doch mal rein.
Ich finde es ganz nett. Aber ohne selbst  gespielt zu haben, weiß man nie, obs etwas für einen ist.

Blizzards MOBA HotS hat sich auch besser "gelesen" als es letztendlich war.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*

Also dein Post hilft echt kein bissl weiter.


----------



## Robonator (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*

Habs mal ein bissel in der Closed Beta antesten können, kann dir daher auch noch nichts zum Endgame sagen außer eben dass was ich gehört habe:

Mir hat es ziemlich gut gefallen. Das Setting spricht mich total an, erinnert ziemlich an Destiny vom Stil her, zumindest Anfangs. Es spielt schon etwas in der Zukunft allerdings gleichzeitig auch weiterhin mit klassischen und auch neueren Waffen. 
Also du hast halt Klassen mit Schwertern oder eben auch Klassen die auf Geschütze zurückgreifen. 
Der Charaktereditor war ziemlich nice, man hat einige Freiheiten. Es ist nun kein Skyrim oder Black Desert, aber dennoch genug damit man sich zufrieden stellen kann. Der Shop wirkte ziemlich fair, gab eigentlich nur sowas wie eben typische Booster, Kostüme oder Mounts. 
Klassische Rüstungen etc gibt es gar nicht. Deine Optik wird von Kostümen beeinflusst welche du hast und auch noch freischaltest. Deine Stats werden daher eigentlich nur durch den Skillbaum und eben sowas wie Ringe etc beeinflusst. 
Man ist auch nicht an eine feste Klasse gebunden. Du kannst jederzeit durch die Klassen hindurchwechseln, sofern du diese auch freigeschaltet hast. 
Zum Skillbaum: Davon gibt es quasi zwei. Einer davon ist von deiner Klasse. Dort schaltest halt auch neue Skills und Talente frei. Ein anderer ist quasi universell, klar die Sachen die du dort freischaltet helfen auch deiner ausgewählten Klasse, allerdings kannst du dich dort zu anderen Klassen "hinskillen". Die sind halt überall im Baum verteilt ^^ 

Relativ früh bekommst auch ne Quest in der du alle mal im Simulator antesten kannst. Durch das Antesten schaltest dort auch die mehr oder weniger gut aussehenden Kostüme der anderen Klassen frei 

Das Kampfsystem ist schon deutlich aktiver als in anderen MMO's. Es ist noch lange kein Tera, aber du hast auch kein Point & Click bzw anklicken und 123123123 drücken. Du kannst den Gegnern schon ausweichen, du musst mit Skills zielen etc 
Es gibt Klassen die sind auch ziemlich easy zu spielen. Da hast du deine Skills und gut is und dann gibt es wieder Klassen die deutlich komplizierter sind mit verschiedenen Combos die verschiedene Skills auslösen oder Stances etc. 

Levels etc gibt es auch keine. Du sammelst "Prestige". Die Maps haben Schwierigkeitsgrade für die du bestimmte Prestige brauchst und im Matchmaker wirst du mit Spielern mit ähnlich hohem Prestige zusammengewürfelt. Je besser dein Gear und je weiter du im Talentbaum bist, desto höher dein Prestige^^ 
Durch Quests etc bekommst du dann auch bunte Edelsteine die du eben für Talente etc ausgeben musst. 

Was Quests etc angeht so sind fast alle Maps eigene Instanzen die du eben entweder alleine oder mit anderen rennst. Gibt dann auch einige "offene" Maps auf der du auch anderen begegnen kannst, aber der Großteil dürfte Instanzen sein. 


Soweit ich gehört habe sollen grade später die Bösse etc verdammt schwierig werden und man muss ihre Mechaniken kennen. Anfangs hält sich das noch in Grenzen und sie sind eher einfach zu erlernen. 


Wenn du dir unsicher bist, dann warte lieber noch ein paar Tage auf die Offene Beta. Durch das Pack haste halt echt nur verfrüht Zugang und halt ein paar Bonusitems


----------



## kero81 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*

Alles klar, Dank Dir vielmals für den Einblick Robo!  Ich hab auch gerade erst gesehen das es F2P werden soll. Dann lohnt sich ein Gründerpaket nun wirklich nicht. Werds mal weiterhin auf dem Schirm behalten.


----------



## Gimmick (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich suche im Moment ein Spiel aus einem Genre was ich noch nicht gespielt habe und bin daher auf Skyforge gestoßen. Bevor ich mir ein Gründerpaker für 18 Euro kaufe würde ich gerne ein paar Meinungen von Leuten höre die a) Regelmäßig MMO´s spielen und b) Skyforge gespielt haben und sich ein Urteil bilden konnten. Gerne auch im Vergleich zu Genregrößen.
> 
> MfG
> Kero



Skyforge ist für mich weniger ein MMO, eher ein Third-Person-Multiplayer-Fantasy-wasauchimmer.

Zu einem MMO gehört für mich eine offene, in sich schlüssige Welt in der man dann auch tatsächlich den ganzen Spielern begegnen kann.

Skyforge bietet eine "Hauptstadt", die in mehrere kleine Zonen eingeteilt ist und die eher sowas wie eine Lobby darstellt. Und der Missionsbrowser ist halt interaktiv in die Welt eingebaut ^^.
Von der Haupstadt aus kann man sich dann für diverse Abenteuer, Dungeons und Zonen anmelden. Abenteuer sind für drei Spieler beliebiger Klassen, Dungeons für 5 Leute (Tank, Support, 3 DDs) und die Zonen stellen sowas wie die Gebiete in offenen MMOs dar, sind aber nicht an andere Gebiete angeschlossen sondern bieten eigene Quest-Rungänge.
Die "Quests" beschränken sich zu 80% darauf irgendwas zu töten und der Rest ist dann irgendwas scannen oder sammeln ^^. Mein Ding ist das meistens nicht. 

Ich spiele eher Abenteuer und theoretisch auch Dungeons, aber hab grad erst das "Level" für den ersten Dungeon erreicht und den nu einmal angetestet.
Die Abenteuer sind kurze Dungeons, die ab und an mit Bonusaufgaben wie "erleide wenig Schaden", "finde Spione" etc. ergänzt werden. Die sind realtiv leicht, besonders die ersten, haben aber teilweise auch knackige Stellen.
Voll auf die Fresse gabs im ersten Dungeon direkt mal vom Trash. Was sich natürlich direkt wieder darin äußert, dass nur Spieler mit besonders hohem Level gesucht werden .

Die Spielweise ist action-orientiert und imo ganz nice. Man muss viel ausweichen, CCn usw. Auch, dass man immer ohne Probleme die Klasse wechseln kann und seine Ringe und Trophäen behält ist nice. Nur die Waffen unterscheiden sich bei den Klassen. 

Zu den Klassen an sich: Man kann ohne special Gründerpaket anfangs zwischen 3 Klassen wählen: Support, Paladin (Tank) und Eis-Magier(?^^) (DD). Alle anderen Klasse muss man sich freischalten. 
Das geht folgendermaßen:
Man fängt z.B. als Paladin an und erhält über Dungeons, Abenteuer, Quests bunte Steine . Mit diesen Steinen kann man dann im "Atlas" (Talentbaum) Talente und Skills freischalten. Hat sich genug vorgearbeitet kann man über so eine Freischaltung auf einen übergeordneten Baum zugreifen. 
Und hier muss man sich über etliche, gerade zu unendlich viele  bunte Steine seine Klassen und seine Gottform freischalten. 
Und da man in der Mitte des Baums anfängt und die Klassen verstreut sind wird es wahrscheinlich wirklich ewig dauern bis man alle Klassen freigeschaltet hat. Gibts bestimmt Youtube Videos zu ^^.

Zudem sind diese bunten Steine, wie fast alles auf ein Wochenlimit begrenzt. 

*tl;dr:

*Willst du Questen, eine offene Welt und dieses RP-Gefühl -> nope, nix für dich.

Willst du eher einloggen und irgendwie mal was mit Fantasyflair kloppen und hauptsächlich Dungeons machen (Lobby based Dungeon-Grinder) -> jo, das kann passen.


Wegen F2P:

Ja man merkts. Alles kostet irgendwie ingame-Währung. Bisher hatte ich aber nie Probleme oder zuwenig davon. Die kaufbaren Gems hab ich noch nie gebraucht. 
Allerdings können sich "Premium-Mitglieder" kostenlos auf diesen Quest-Zonen zu Portpunkten teleportieren. Ich weiß nicht wie teuer das ohne Premium ist.
Dauerhafte Mounts gibts nur für irrsinning viel ingame-Währung, ansonsten sind die zeitlich begrenzt.

Wie das in den Gildenabläuft weiß ich nicht. Da kannman wohl irgendwas bauen - keine Ahnung.
Es gibt auch zudem noch Gefolgleute, denen du Aufträge geben kannst - hab ich aber auch keine Ahnung von.

Edit:

Es sollen wohl auch Rifts kommen, hab ich aber noch nichts von gesehen.


----------



## BloodyAngel (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*

auf g2play.net kriegst du das kleinste Founderpack für 5 euro gekauft... habe ich auch gerade.... der Key lies sich ganz normal aktivieren und ich download grad das Spiel.... 

vielleicht ist der kleine Preis ja für dich ansprechend ^^


----------



## uka (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*

Robo hat das schon ganz gut beschrieben - ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das es deutlich besser geworden ist seit der 1. CB. Heute beginnt die OB - also gerne reinschauen . 

Wir haben auch ein entsprechendes Pantheon (eine Art Clan/Gilde in SF) erstellt: https://eu.portal.sf.my.com/community/243083329203602009 (ich glaube erfordert eine Anmeldung). Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, wer alles einladen kann . Robo sollte es auch können .


----------



## ein_schelm (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*

Bin durch den Gamestar Test auf Skyforge aufmerksam geworden.
Weiß nicht was ich von dem Game halten soll. Es schaut super aus. Die 3 Klassen die man am Anfang spielen kann, sind nett - bin aber gespannt auf die anderen Klassen. 
Ein MMO-Feeling will sich nicht so recht einstellen - durch das Lobby-System. Gleichwohl finde ich diese Instanzierung recht spannend! In einem klassischen MMO hat ein Gebiet eine feste Stufe. Und in Skyforge?

Der Charakterfortschritt ist etwas undurchsichtig. Ich würde zum Beispiel gerne wissen, welche bedingungen ich erfüllen muss, um Fähigkeit X freizuschalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*

Hmm, weiß auch nicht was ich nun genau im einzelnen von Skyforge halten soll. Prinzipiell gefällt mir die Idee des Spiels, praktisch wirkt es aber sehr unausgereift und undurchdacht.
Nehmen wir nur mal die Story, ich weiß nicht wer auf die Idee gekommen ist das so zu handhaben wie es gehandhabt wird. So wird man immer wieder in Gruppenmissionen / Dungeons geschickt um dort Handlungen im Rahmen der Story zu erledigen, in der Regel rede mit Person xyz.
Das führt grade im Random gerne mal dazu das die Gruppe auseinander gerissen wird weil irgendwer für seine Story noch mit einem NPC reden muss, wovon die anderen aber mangels Komunikation nichts mitbekommen.

Besser wäre es gewesen man hätte die Story in den offnen Gebieten erzählt und davon einige mehr eingebaut und sich dabei dann auch etwas mehr Mühe gegeben.

Auch fehlt mir abseits der Teammissionen die Möglichkeit einfach mal in offenen Gebieten was Questen zu können und abseitz der Story ein paar nette Geschichten und Informationen zu Spielwelt zu erfahren indem ich Nebenquests mache.
Davon ist faktisch nichts vorhanden.
Zwar gibt es "offene" Gebiete wo man mit anderen Spielern unterwegs ist, aber die Quests dort laufen eigentlich immer nach dem Muster ab das Viecher angreifen, Banditen Artefakte stehlen und wir dann x Gegner töten sollen, oder ein paar Antenen ausschalten müssen. Kleine Geschichten zur Spielwelt erzählen diese Quests eigentlich nicht wirklich.
So bleibt die Welt eigentlich zimlich oberflächlich und wenig greifbar und macht das Spieldesign eigentlich ehr den Eindruck in einem Hack & Slay mit Teamcharakter unterwegs zu sein als in einem MMORPG.

Darüber hinaus entäuscht die Hauptstadt, von wo man zu den Missionen aufbricht mich schon irgendwie, nicht nur das die Gebiete oft einen recht kleinen Eindruck machen, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, nein auch die Hauptstadt wirkt winzig und ist nicht zusammenhängend.
Sie besteht im Grunde aus 3 kleinen Gebieten wo alle NPCs von Relevanz untergebracht sind, die man an einer Hand abzählen kann. Den Eindruck sich in einer großen Metropole zu befinden erweckt das nicht grade und selbst Städte in Guild Wars 1 haben da schon mehr Stadtcharakter gehabt als das in Skyforge der Fall ist. 
Das soll nicht heißen ich fände die prinzipielle Instanzierung schlecht, ich habe auch Guild Wars 1 gespielt, da wurde das ja schon ehnlich gehandhabt wie in Skyforge, aber selbst die Welt von Guild Wars 1 vermittelte, trotz Instanzierung der Gebiete mehr den Eindruck sich in einer richtigen, großen, Welt zu bewegen als das in Skyforge der Fall ist. In Skyforge wirkt die Welt mehr wie ein Mittel zum Zweck um die irgendwas optisches für die Schnetzelorgien durch die Teammissionen zu bieten und nicht so als wäre das Spiel um die Welt rum aufgebaut worden. Es gibt einfach abseits der Missionen nichts zu erleben, nichts zu erfahren und nichts zu entdecken, kein aha, uh, oder wow, halt alles absolut linear aufgebaut und aufs stupide Grinding ausgerichtet, wo selbst ein Diablo 3 abseits des Monster kloppens noch mehr zu erzählen, zu entdecken weiß.

Dann hätten wir da noch das grausige Interface das eindeutig den Anschein macht als wäre es ganz klar auf Konsole und Kontroller zugeschnitten. Zwar lässt es sich mit etwas Gewöhnung auch durchaus mit M+T bedienen, aber wirklich gut und gängig empfinde ich das nicht.

Aber genug des negativen, trotz all dieser, meiner Meinung nach Schwächen von Skyforge macht es auch durchaus Dinge toll, wie das Skillsystem, in welchen man nicht stur sein level aufsteigt und dann seine neue Fertikeit + alle paar Level mal einen Punkt für einen Talentbaum bekommt wo es sowieso nur maximal 1-2 mögliche Builds gibt. Das Spiel lässt ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten zu sich zu skilln, und den Weg fürs eigene Ziel zu wählen, auch wenn es am Ende meist auch nur den Unterschied macht wo und wieviel Attribute mehr man von welchen Attribut hat.

Auch die Klassen finde ich durchaus recht interessant und unterschiedlich, wobei ich momentan noch den Eindruck habe das die eine oder andere Klasse doch was arg unterperformt, bzw. stark überperformt. So scheint der Gunner, oder der Berserker zum Beispiel ehr in letztere Kategorie fallen, während der Cyromancer ehr in erstere fällt und etwas schwach im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Klassen wirkt.

Was mir ansonsten noch recht gut gefällt sind die Bossmechaniken, so hat man sich schon Mühe gegeben das die Bosse eigene Mechaniken bieten und man diese auch beachten sollte.

Zu mehr will ich mich jetzt nach den paar Stunden die ich in den letzten 2 Tagen gespielt habe noch nicht äußern, aber das sind so die Eindrücke die ich bis jetzt gewonnen habe und die ich schon mal hier festhalten wollte.


----------



## Rasha (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*

Ich wollte es mir auch anschauen, bis ich gelesen habe, dass die da ne Spielsperre drin haben...und das die Story schlecht ist.

Ich komme vom TESO und Swtor - das Spiel wäre garnix für mich.


----------



## dmxcom (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*



Rasha schrieb:


> Ich wollte es mir auch anschauen, bis ich gelesen habe, dass die da ne Spielsperre drin haben...und das die Story schlecht ist.
> 
> Ich komme vom TESO und Swtor - das Spiel wäre garnix für mich.



Und ein Qualitativer Rückschritt im Vergleich zu ESO oder SWTOR.


----------



## Rasha (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Meinungen über Skyforge*



dmxcom schrieb:


> Und ein Qualitativer Rückschritt im Vergleich zu ESO oder SWTOR.



Dafür bin ich jetzt bei Eve hängen geblieben...


----------

